# It must be spring



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

A nice early spring day, outdoors, "vroom vrooms", geocaching and grand kids. It doesn't get much better.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like a great time! The pacifier and helmet cracked me up 8)


----------

